# Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​











Oradea (population 196,367, 23% Hungarians) is the Romanian "capital" of Baroque and Secession architecture and one of Europe's most representative cities for these currents.

First certified in 1113 as seat of a bishopric, it was one of Hungarian Kingdom and then one of Austria-Hungary Empire's most important cities, nicknamed "The Little Vienna". The Fortress of Oradea was one of the most important in this part of Europe.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

70448378​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
*Republicii Boulevard*, the most representative street in city



oradea_romania by bondasdaniel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Secession architecture*


0804_Nagyvárad (19) by judit.pramer, on Flickr








0804_Nagyvárad (23) by judit.pramer, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*The Catholic Cathedral*, built between 1752-1780, is the largest Baroque building in Romania (70 x 30 m, 61 m tall) and has the title of minor basilica


IMG_1391 by hitterlevente, on Flickr









IMG_1444 by hitterlevente, on Flickr








IMG_1381 by hitterlevente, on Flickr







IMG_1631 by hitterlevente, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Crișul Repede River and Reformed Synagogue (1890)*


Night scene in Oradea by NicholasShore, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Aerials*
CineFly​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Aerials*. Fortress of Oradea in last pic: founded in 11th century, present buildings from 16-17th centuries

Amazing Visuals​







































​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Oradea through Nokia 808 PureView by PurePX, on Flickr




Oradea through Nokia 808 PureView by PurePX, on Flickr




Oradea by 666.666.666.666., on Flickr




Oradea by 666.666.666.666., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*City Hall (1902-1903)*




Ratusz - City Hall by Rafal N., on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Catholic Cathedral (1752-1780)*




Baroque Basilica Oradea - Side View by usabin, on Flickr




Baroque Basilica Oradea - Front view by usabin, on Flickr




To The Skies Goes Our Prayers by usabin, on Flickr




Baroque Basilica Oradea - Altar View by usabin, on Flickr




Baroque Basilica Oradea - Orgue by usabin, on Flickr




Baroque Basilica Oradea - Altar View by usabin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Michael the Brave statue
*




Mihai Viteazul - Piata Unirii - Oradea by usabin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Oradea Panorama Ciuperca by usabin, on Flickr




Western side of Oradea by usabin, on Flickr




Romania Oradea by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Greek Catholic Bishop Palace*




Romania Oradea Greek Catholic Bishop Palace by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Edificio par Joao Pena Rebelo, sur Flickr







avenida par Joao Pena Rebelo, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Dan Adrian Dragoș​

































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

..

Skyimage​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

oradea by F. Mihai, on Flickr​


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Some of my pics


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pics posted by* Oradea Heritage


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All photos here must have credits/sources; dont forget that


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

They have. In the previous post, all pics are from the same sourse, same page, same album in the link named at the begining.


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

From flickr.com

*Republic (Republicii) street*, by Foto VK










*City Hall* by Foto VK










*Ciorogariu Street* by Foto VK










*St. Ann Church* by Nadina Stroia










*Zion Synagogue* by Nadina Stroia










*Evening Panorama* by Eugen Mărculescu










*King Ferdinand Square* by Bogdan Pop










*The Faculty of Medicine and Pharmacy* by Daniel Engelvin










*Inside the Catholic Cathedral* by mircea jude


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Pics from *Photo by Adam Freundlich*

*City Hall (Primăriei) Street*










*A view from Ciuperca Hill*










*Union Square*










*In the City Center*










*Near Petofi Park*










*The Fortress Park*










*Bărăganului Street*










*On The Crișul Repede River*


----------



## Saturniano (Jul 6, 2007)

Very nice town!


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Some pics posted by Visit Oradea

*Union (Unirii) Square*



















*Nymphaea Aquapark*










*King Ferdinand Square*










*Țării Crișurilor Museum*










*Republic (Republicii) Street*










*Moskovitz Palace*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

The *Turkish Festival* in Oradea Fortress

All pics by Ovidiu Selegean, posted on Oradea - instantanee facebook page


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ On these photos above, *you dont need to quote again the IMG code again*.


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Pics by Ghid Local Oradea, posted on its facebook page


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Trams* on flickr.com

*Tatra KT4DM trams from Berlin*

202 by tram2000










224 by tram2000










207 by tram2000










*Tatra T4D+B4D from Dresden and Magdeburg*

39+139 by tram2000










26+126 by tram2000










*Siemens ULF*, like those in Wien

58 by tram2000










52 by tram2000


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Some pics by Ovidiu Selegean, posted on Oradea - instantanee facebook page:

*Taking some wedding photos in Union (Unirii) Square*










*A steam locomotive in the central train station*










*Outdoor summer cinema in the fortress park*










*At a lake*










*Spreading the news on the street theatre festival*



















*Storm*










*The flowers' festival*










*Concert in Union (Unirii) Square: The Budapest Gypsy Symphony Orchestra* - by Visit Oradea


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

A winter view by Călin Valentin Miclea










Union (Unirii) Square by Teodor Sîrbu










Union (Unirii) Square by Teodor Sîrbu










The Theatre by David Hackl-Sathmar










The clock on the Black Eagle (Vulturul Negru) Palace by David Hackl-Sathmar










Inside the Neolog Synagogue Zion by Marian Bulacu










Inside court of the Oradea Fortress by Marian Bulacu


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Transilvania International Film Festival*

Photos by Larisa Birta and Remus Toderici, posted on facebook by Visit Oradea


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Events in Oradea*

Photos from Visit Oradea facebook page

*Hungarian Culture Days Festival*





































*Oradea Jazz Festival @ The Zion Synagogue*


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Delightful, very appealing...:cheers1:..Thanx for posting..kay:kay:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Some pics from Ghid Local Oradea facebook page:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Near the Zion Synagogue* by Daniel Engelvin










*King Ferdinand Square* by Daniel Engelvin










*Astoria Hotel* by Daniel Engelvin










*At the Fortress* by Daniel Engelvin (both)



















*Oradea Zoo* by Daniel Engelvin (3 pics)




























*Tatra tram in Union Square* by Janos Harninger


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Some aerial photos from Photo by Adam Freundlich Facebook page:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Oradea Autumn Festival/Toamna Orădeană 2018* (photo source)


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Pics from Visit Oradea facebook page


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Autumn in Oradea. Pics from Visit Oradea


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Visit Oradea*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Visit Oradea*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Oradea Heritage


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Winter in Oradea

Photo by Adam Freundlich


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*VISIT ORADEA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Oradea :cheers:


*btw, you dont need to quote again the IMG codes, because postimage does it automatically*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Walk'n'Smile in Oradea


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Visit Oradea*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Visit Oradea*


----------

